

Readability for iPhone & iPad - benackles
http://blog.readability.com/2012/03/its-here-readability-for-iphone-ipad/

======
jperezcu
Nice. The UI is elegant and intuitive, all important features are there.
Seeing Instapaper catch up should be interesting.

